# Playstation Network may be down for two days?!



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I turned on the my PS3 this morning as was greeted with an error message that there was a network error and have been logged off. I just got arond to checking PSN's status and say this.
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/21/latest-update-on-psn-outage/



> While we are investigating the cause of the Network outage, we wanted to alert you that *it may be a full day or two* before we're able to get the service completely back up and running. Thank you very much for your patience while we work to resolve this matter. Please stay tuned to this space for more details, and we'll update you again as soon as we can.


I'm sure glad I don't have to pay to use PSN.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I'm an xbox fanboy here but it seems like the PSN goes down a lot. Especially compared to xbox live. I haven't had an xbox live outage (other than scheduled maintenance at 3 am) in a very long time.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> I turned on the my PS3 this morning as was greeted with an error message that there was a network error and have been logged off. I just got arond to checking PSN's status and say this.
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/21/latest-update-on-psn-outage/
> 
> I'm sure glad I don't have to pay to use PSN.


That sucks, man. My friend was pretty upset about it when we got to work this morning. He went to the midnight release of the new MK and tried to get a few matches in before work and was greeted with the same error. I haven't played a game online since my son got ahold of the copy of Black Ops, bit onto it, drug his teeth across the disc and threw it in the bath tub....yaaaaay children....


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

per Tom's guide looks like may be down through Saturday, ugh, MK out & can't go online but get plenty of practice vs. AI lol


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You get what you pay for?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to troll but...


Xbox 360


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you guys have your online access back?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

AttiTech said:


> Do you guys have your online access back?


The PlayStation network & Qriocity are still down and will be down until they patch the network.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

kiknwing said:


> The PlayStation network & Qriocity are still down and will be down until they patch the network.


That suuuuucks. My Gamer Heart goes out to all you guys. I haven't made the plunge to purchase a PS3 yet, so I'm okay with my 360. When I do, no more Xbox live......ever.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

From the PSN Blog


> Update On PlayStation Network/Qriocity Services
> + Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media
> An external intrusion on our system has affected our PlayStation Network and Qriocity services. In order to conduct a thorough investigation and to verify the smooth and secure operation of our network services going forward, we turned off PlayStation Network & Qriocity services on the evening of Wednesday, April 20th. Providing quality entertainment services to our customers and partners is our utmost priority. We are doing all we can to resolve this situation quickly, and we once again thank you for your patience. We will continue to update you promptly as we have additional information to share.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> From the PSN Blog


owned


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The latest update.


> Latest Update for PSN/Qriocity Services
> + Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media
> We sincerely regret that PlayStation Network and Qriocity services have been suspended, and we are working around the clock to bring them both back online. Our efforts to resolve this matter involve re-building our system to further strengthen our network infrastructure. Though this task is time-consuming, we decided it was worth the time necessary to provide the system with additional security.
> We thank you for your patience to date and ask for a little more while we move towards completion of this project. We will continue to give you updates as they become available.


It may be, as someone has speculated, whoever it was that hacked PSN deleted some critical code.

BTW, don't be surprised when (not if) XBox/Windows live gets crashed.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

more than likely PSN is going to be the only one that is attacked. Why? Because Microsoft hasn't pissed off the hacker community like Sony has with the GeoHotz stuff...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> BTW, don't be surprised when (not if) XBox/Windows live gets crashed.


It will happen some day... Just the law of averages.
But the fact that it hasn't happened yet todate... and that Microsoft (and it's products) have the biggest target on their back... tells yah a lot about how that service was designed and built.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Live has unintentionally gone down for spans of 12 or 24 hours. Never more than a day.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

It honestly wouldn't bother me if Live went down. I purchased my yearly subscription to Live 4 months ago and I only play on live when Gamefly sends me a game that has an interesting online mode, Like Medal of Honor that I just sent back. I beat the campaign and played online for a few days just for some easy achievements then sent it back. Pretty much the extent of my playing any games online. Other than that, I browse for demos for my gamefly queue and my qife customizes and downloads things for her Avatar.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

And boom goes the dynamite.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/26/update-on-playstation-network-and-qriocity/



> Valued PlayStation Network/Qriocity Customer:
> We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network. In response to this intrusion, we have:
> Temporarily turned off PlayStation Network and Qriocity services;
> Engaged an outside, recognized security firm to conduct a full and complete investigation into what happened; and
> ...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

That's why I use PSN gift cards *only* when buying DLC.

I checked and no e-mail from Sony.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> And boom goes the dynamite.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/26/update-on-playstation-network-and-qriocity/


So no ETA of the PSN for you guys, huh? That blows. I do the same thing with my live account when it comes to purchasing DLC's and live subscriptions. I'd much rather not have to put my information out there and just buy the cards from Gamestop or Wal-Mart.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

> So no ETA of the PSN for you guys, huh?


Just did a google search on PSN & 1 of the news updates is showing "some services" will be online within a week


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

sideswipe said:


> Just did a google search on PSN & 1 of the news updates is showing "some services" will be online within a week


That's good to hear. I feel for you guys not having any online feature.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

sad I had just prestiged in MW2 & was back to lvl 30 something, offline is just boring in it, + i want to see the DLC for MK & test my skills online (which I will probably get owned) in it aswell


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

sideswipe said:


> sad I had just prestiged in MW2 & was back to lvl 30 something, offline is just boring in it, + i want to see the DLC for MK & test my skills online (which I will probably get owned) in it aswell


My friend mentioned above just hit his 10th presitge on Black Ops the night before the shut down xD
I think I actually cried a little while laughing when he told me this.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

the next article after what RasputinAXP posted clarifying in a little more depth


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

lol as soon as I posted last post was watching my slightly delayed viewing of Top Shot & saw a PS3 commercial (because I was typing) talking about teamwork in Socom 4 (which requires online play)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

MS was sued three years ago for outages.
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6184323.html
This after MS offered up a free game download
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6184292.html

I can't find any info if the suit was won, lost, or thrown out.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

If Sony was smart about this, as soon as PSN was back online and secure, they'd offer something to their subscribers to recoup the time they lost to their favorite games.

A majority of new released these days have a heavy emphasis on online content and multiplayer content, so not being able to access that is like being able to play only half of the game.

Sony would do their customers right if they offered perhaps a free PSN title or credit toward any PSN purchase once they get back online.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lucavex said:


> If Sony was smart about this, as soon as PSN was back online and secure, they'd offer something to their subscribers to recoup the time they lost to their favorite games.
> 
> A majority of new released these days have a heavy emphasis on online content and multiplayer content, so not being able to access that is like being able to play only half of the game.
> 
> Sony would do their customers right if they offered perhaps a free PSN title or credit toward any PSN purchase once they get back online.


Honestly... IMHO... it is a lot more now, not about being down for the week.
(They can make that up with a free game, or credit for an additonal month... similar to what Microsoft did).

It is now about what was obtained from the security breach.
I no longer have a Playstation (haven't had it for over a year), but when I did... I did fill out the profile and information for PSN.

I don't believe I ever added my Credit Card information, so I am not too worried about it. But you will have possibly MILLIONS of people that have, that now concerned about their info being compromosied... and couldn't give two hoots about the network itself being back up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lucavex said:


> If Sony was smart about this, as soon as PSN was back online and secure, they'd offer something to their subscribers to recoup the time they lost to their favorite games.


I'd be more interested in a free year of credit monitoring. I don't like they way they danced around whether the credit information was compromised or not. Assume that it has until you can prove that it hasn't.

I recently had an property insurance company offer a free year of credit monitoring without knowing whether "useful" information had been purloined or not. That's the second step after urgently and actively informing all customers of the breach and disseminating an exhaustive list of safety measures.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

XBL users are having issues of their own.
http://support.xbox.com/en-gb/Pages/xbox-live/xbox-live-status.aspx
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/109592-Latest-XBL-Exploit-Takes-Aim-at-Users-Credit-Cards


> Latest XBL Exploit Takes Aim at User's Credit Cards
> Allistair Pinsof | 27 Apr 2011 8:30 am
> Microsoft has posted a Service Alert, warning Xbox Live users that their credit cards have been compromised by hackers through a Modern Warfare 2 exploit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> XBL users are having issues of their own.
> http://support.xbox.com/en-gb/Pages/xbox-live/xbox-live-status.aspx
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/109592-Latest-XBL-Exploit-Takes-Aim-at-Users-Credit-Cards


This seems different though.
Seems to be more of an attack on the individual games/exploits that are exposed by the different titles, versus the entire network.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

> Users may receive potential phishing attempts via title specific messaging while playing Modern Warfare 2.


That's a far cry from "oops, all of your information is in the wild, and maybe even your credit card info".


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Sony Playstation has also forgot to mention that the breach be phishing. The latest evidence, There was an email circulating at the end of March 2011. "On April 1, 2011 SCEA Sony Computer Entertainment America will become SNEA Sony Network Entertainment America". Asking users to Log in to another website that had the infamous word Innovyx. Email also says Sony will deactivate and transer their online services.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

More reading http://www.windowsitpro.com/article...ustomer-data-theft-playstation-network-135988


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

sideswipe said:


> lol as soon as I posted last post was watching my slightly delayed viewing of Top Shot & saw a PS3 commercial (because I was typing) talking about teamwork in Socom 4 (which requires online play)


I'm considering purchasing a ps3 just for that game lol


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> lol as soon as I posted last post was watching my slightly delayed viewing of Top Shot & saw a PS3 commercial (because I was typing) talking about teamwork in Socom 4 (which requires online play)


Someone needs to tell Sony's marketing geeks to not run any ads until PSN is back up. They've been running that Socom 4 ad all week.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> Someone needs to tell Sony's marketing geeks to not run any ads until PSN is back up. They've been running that Socom 4 ad all week.


:lol: Sounds like a good idea to me. It taunts me for not owning a PS3 and loving the SOCOM series.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

According to Sony Exec Kazou Hirai, PSN should be up in limited functions (online gaming) this week, and expect services to be fully fully restored mid-may. When full functionality returns, apparently PSN users will be given access to some free downloads. Although I do agree with previous posters on this point in that I believe we should be offered free credit monitoring services. A few free downloads will stay my rage momentarily though.

Already there are a few class action suits in the works. Keep an eye on your identity, and your ear to the ground.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is from the PSN Blog
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...-qriocity-services-to-be-available-this-week/


> Complimentary Offering and "Welcome Back" Appreciation Program
> While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, the company is committed to helping its customers protect their personal data and will provide a complimentary offering to assist users in enrolling in identity theft protection services and/or similar programs. The implementation will be at a local level and further details will be made available shortly in each region.
> The company will also rollout the PlayStation Network and Qriocity "Welcome Back" program, to be offered worldwide, which will be tailored to specific markets to provide our consumers with a selection of service options and premium content as an expression of the company's appreciation for their patience, support and continued loyalty.
> Central components of the "Welcome Back" program will include:
> ...


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> This is from the PSN Blog
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...-qriocity-services-to-be-available-this-week/


What's the difference between PSN and PSN Plus?


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone heard any new news about the psn comming back up?


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

playstation blog had no eta on their update today


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Was a story on BBC.com that $ony is now saying end of May.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13304551


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

DCSholtis said:


> Was a story on BBC.com that $ony is now saying end of May.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13304551


That blows you guys. Good luck with a speedy recovery :nono:


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

at the rate they are going the psn will be back up in late june


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Could a mod please change thread name to down indefinitely?


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

i got on my ps3 and was able to log into the psn then it wanted to download software now downloading has anyone else been able to get on yet? it may be back up after download will check and post


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

only some functions wokring right now not fully back up


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The UK site still had the indicator on the home page
http://uk.playstation.com/
Kazuo Hirai: PlayStation Network Restoration Announcement

PS3 System Software Update


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

service as of 0000 PDT


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

"Welcome Back Package" details have been released.


> Details for PlayStation Network and Qriocity Customer Appreciation Program in North America
> + Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media
> 
> Now that some PlayStation Network and Qriocity services have been restored and you're once again enjoying online gaming and entertainment, we're happy to provide details about the "Welcome Back" appreciation program for customers in North America. We developed the program as an expression of our gratitude for your patience, support and continued loyalty during the service outage. From all of us at PlayStation, thank you and welcome back!
> ...


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

Those are some pretty decent titles, actually.

I'm surprised, I figured they'd just throw us some random DLC that nobody would really want or need. These are all titles I don't have, and would like to own.

Neat.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I tried to sign on and it forces you to change your password via a PC. I click on the link and the website it takes you to tells you that the server is down for maintenance.

- Merg


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

"The Merg" said:


> Well, I tried to sign on and it forces you to change your password via a PC. I click on the link and the website it takes you to tells you that the server is down for maintenance.
> 
> - Merg


The only way to change your password is via the ps3. They did have the option to change via the website but they found out that the information that was taken could be used to reset the password because so many people use the same password for everything on the web.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> The only way to change your password is via the ps3. They did have the option to change via the website but they found out that the information that was taken could be used to reset the password because so many people use the same password for everything on the web.


I'll check again, but when I tried to sign-on it stated that I needed to change my password. The prompt stated that an e-mail has been sent to me and to click on the link there and update the password via a PC.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. I don't see anywhere to change my password on the PS3. It tells me to check my e-mail and change it from a PC.

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. I don't see anywhere to change my password on the PS3. It tells me to check my e-mail and change it from a PC.
> 
> - Merg


It told me my password was expired, asked me to enter a new one, and when I finished and hit confirm, it gave me a gibberish error and would not let me continue.

It you highlight the password field and hit X it should let you edit.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I was able to change my password a few days ago after I updated the console.

Here's the cnet article on the password exploit.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It took 4 tries, but I was finally able to change my password, re-accept the TOS, and log in...except the server is offline, so you cannot do anything.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> It took 4 tries, but I was finally able to change my password, re-accept the TOS, and log in...except the server is offline, so you cannot do anything.


What did you do to change your password? Logon four times with the old one and then it prompted on the PS3 to change it?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> I was able to change my password a few days ago after I updated the console.
> 
> Here's the cnet article on the password exploit.


Yeah, the article says they took down the password reset page due to a URL exploit and while it has been fixed, the page is still down.

Guess I'm SOL for now.

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> What did you do to change your password? Logon four times with the old one and then it prompted on the PS3 to change it?
> 
> - Merg


No. First time I tried to log on, it told me my password had expired, and to choose a new one. After entering the new one, it gave me an error. I hit back, and entered it again, and got an error. Tried that 4 times, and on the 4th time, it accepted the new password, and took me to the TOS screen. After I accepted the TOS, it took me BACK to the login screen again. Typed in my new password, told it to save it, and it logged me on.

When I tried to do anything, however, it said the server was down. So I am watching ESPN3 via my playon server with it now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> No. First time I tried to log on, it told me my password had expired, and to choose a new one. After entering the new one, it gave me an error. I hit back, and entered it again, and got an error. Tried that 4 times, and on the 4th time, it accepted the new password, and took me to the TOS screen. After I accepted the TOS, it took me BACK to the login screen again. Typed in my new password, told it to save it, and it logged me on.
> 
> When I tried to do anything, however, it said the server was down. So I am watching ESPN3 via my playon server with it now.


Gotcha. For me it just stated that I needed to change my password (nothing about it being expired) and that a link was sent to my e-mail address. Guess I'll hafta wait till the password reset page comes back up.

- Merg


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

Personally, I'm waiting until all this mess blows over before I sign onto my PSN again.

Anonymous has been threatening another attack, and while 90% of the crap they talk I take with a grain of salt, there are a few among them who can back up those claims with action. So I think I'll just keep my happy bum off the PSN until this is all resolved. No matter how secure the system, there will always be vulnerabilities if it's connected to the internet.


----------

